# sparta finally gave up :(



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i found him dead, he wasn't moving, poor boy. atleast i gave him comfort before he passed :-( good-bye sparta, now you may rest in peace with the rest of your family


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

poor little guy.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.
Sparta was a baby, right? That's even worse.
It was his time. And now, he is in the Great Big Pond in the Sky.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he wasn't exactly a baby, he was just severley stunted, he was 5 months old. and thanks, his whole family passed away his siblings, and parents
his mom:








and his dad:








well now he could finally be around his family once again


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry... Again.
Like you said, he is with is family again.
His mom and dad were very pretty.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss. We were all rooting for little Sparta. You gave him the best chance he could get, but the fates were just not going his way. R.I.P. little guy.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well atleast i had him for 5 months :lol: the longest fry i've ever had, am a little happy for him that he now is free from things 
_
Sparta:
11-24-2011~5-12-2012
rest in peace
















_


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

He was such a cutie too, 

RIP Sparta


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks maisydawgthirteen 
this is a pic actually the spawn sparta was in, and the last photo of the father, it's a cruddy photo though:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww... I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks {


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Really sorry about your loss! He was so young too, but i bet you gave him a quality of life even if he didn't get a quantity of life.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I am so sorry. His family probably missed him too much.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks you guys...
and dbooknook your probably right {


----------

